# Landing page conversion?



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey PTers,

Just wondering what you guys running specific landing pages for Adwords consider to be a good conversion rate? Our marketing company has been running three different campaigns with landing pages for a few months now. Budget for all Adwords has been 500/month.

So far we have had 1011 pageviews (landing page), and only 1 person has actually filled out the contact form. We we're not able to get in touch with that 1 even. We called and emailed but have not heard back for a month now. So as far as I'm concerned, we have yet to generate a lead. Work is slow, so trying to brainstorm ways to increase the leads.

Thanks!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Seo, no! Cro, yes!*

Good conversion rates vary greatly, not only by trade, but by the specifics of that trade, so comparing conversion rates of residential painters to industrial painters might be like comparing apples & oranges. That said, the average conversion rates are somewhere between 2-3%. 

You may want to have a sit-down with your marketing company and go over the details of your campaign. Sometimes, even us painters can be helpful by suggesting a list of negative keywords to use, (keywords or phrases that you'd like listed which would exclude your ad from being displayed),
for example, you don't want to waste money getting clicks for residential painting if you don't do residential painting, so that should be on your list of negative keywords. We often know the best/most common negative keywords or phrases to list, since we know the intricacies of our trade. While developing a solid list of negative keywords does nothing to get you more business, it WILL ultimately increase your CRO, which is really what we're all after, and will help insure you're not just throwing money away during the testing process of the campaign.

I'm no SEO or CRO guru, so I'll shut up now. For 2 pretty good reads on the subject, here's 2 links:


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiHtqDIgNrKAhUD2mMKHfNoC04QFggkMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wordstream.com%2Fblog%2Fws%2F2014%2F03%2F17%2Fwhat-is-a-good-conversion-rate&usg=AFQjCNEa5f2xK8ZcuTpOFb4G_agtygALnQ&sig2=lxFVkBBS5s3_-jE1An2zfQ

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiHtqDIgNrKAhUD2mMKHfNoC04QFggzMAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fneilpatel.com%2F2015%2F08%2F15%2F8-techniques-thatll-double-your-google-adwords-conversion-rate%2F&usg=AFQjCNHrKgvNnty7CBdlQQ9GdU2yD-DkoQ&sig2=nds0VTLjjFbliKPMU4OZcA


----------

